# Jointed Pelham?



## Orangehorse (24 April 2008)

I need a bit for showing classes.  I have tried ordinary double bit (bog standard Cottage Craft stainless steel), but horse didn't like it much, so I was going to try a two-joint bradoon, rather than the single joint. 

However, I have just started using a Happy Mouth with a central roller for dressage and he goes the best ever in this.  He obviously prefers the plastic mouth and the roller action.

Happy Mouth do something like this, but it is a jointed pelham, with the curb chain obviously.  I have always looked at these and thought they were strange, and there would be a risk of this being really severe.  Anyone used one, or would recommend anything else.

I suppose I could use a metal bit of some  sort and wrap it with a rubber bandage.  Anyone any ideas?


----------



## conniegirl (24 April 2008)

i personaly wouldnt use a jointed pelham, however quite alot of people do.

you can also get rubber covered mullen mouth pelhams


----------



## wormhugs (24 April 2008)

Like Conniegirl, I would steer well clear of a jointed pelham. I posted on a similar thread a little while ago with a phrase that I read and has always stuck in my head.  When you use a jointed one with a curb chain, the lower jaw gets caught in a 'crushing triangle' between the 2 arms of the bit and the chain. It has always been enough to put me off. I use a mullen mouth metal pelham. Hope you find something that suits your horse.


----------



## blackcob (24 April 2008)

I'm also not a fan of jointed pelhams for the same reason as wormhugs. Straight bar pelhams are kinder and more effective as a curbed bit, and most mouthpieces come in rubber varieties - have you tried giving any of the bit banks a call? They might be able to source you a rubber or happy-mouth plastic style pelham. A low port one might suit him.


----------



## Orangehorse (24 April 2008)

Thanks.  I have always thought the same of a jointed pelham - the jaw crushing I mean.  But I was interested to hear what other people thought.

He doesn't go well in an ordinary rubber pelham, he just leans on it , unlike a previous horse I had that just was transformed by the rubber pelham and just floated round.

I think the ported pelham might be the way to go.


----------



## alexcollins (24 April 2008)

If your horse leans on the pelham, try a waterford, you can also get a dropped cheek piece one if you need a bit of that sort of action


----------



## Doublethyme (24 April 2008)

Whilst I completely agree that jointed pelhams are potentially more severe and to be honest don't really "work" as a pelham should, my mare despite my ideas, really likes her jointed rugby pelham - goes lovely in it for showing (she is ridden in a sprenger snaffle for all other work).      I have tried a Neule Shule Lors Motte pelham and a rubber straight bar and she hates them both. 

However, this mare has always hated any straight bar bits full stop, so probably why.

Her jaw hasn't been crushed yet.......!!      In fact, I would actually say the action of the curb is far more severe on the straight bar bits.     On the jointed one it tends to just go baggy with the action of the bit and in fact I have more trouble keep it hooked up in place!     Its why she prefers this bit, as the curb action isn't so severe.

Weird but true because I do know that it shouldn't be the case!


----------



## parsley (24 April 2008)

When I was having a go at showing I was reluctant to put my horse in a pelham - he goes very well in a loose ring french link snaffle and I didnt think he needed two reins and a curb chain so I bought a french link pelham, fitted the curb chain loosley and just held the bottom rein - it all looked correct but my horse barely noticed the differenc from his normal bit.  I suppose it depends on whether they need a stronger bit and your skill at using two reins etc.


----------



## Nats_uk (24 April 2008)

I use a rubber jointed pelham when I go hunting and I don't find it too severe at all - my horse has a v.sensitive mouth and it is the only thing I can find that gives me brakes without making him back off when it comes to the jumping


----------



## Doublethyme (24 April 2008)

Parsley, that is exactly what I do, just ride off the snaffle rein, so for showing its "looks" correct, but we don't really need the action of the bit, so its suits us well.


----------



## muffinino (24 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Parsley, that is exactly what I do, just ride off the snaffle rein, so for showing its "looks" correct, but we don't really need the action of the bit, so its suits us well. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

That's exactly what I do. I normally ride in an eggbutt or a french link snaffle and use a jointed Rugby Pelham for sowing but pretty much just hold the cub rein fo show (except for very windy, spooky days 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and T barely notices the difference.


----------



## Orangehorse (24 April 2008)

Oh, lots of different opinions now.  Help.

A double, etc. doesn't mean "stronger."  It should mean "more precise."  As far as showing goes, it is just for looks.  It should mean that the horse is educated enough to be ridden in a double/pelham, not that it needs more brakes.

Note that I put "should."  My horse is schooled enough to be able to stop without any rein at all, just weight aids at home.  However, it is not a western class so he will have to wear a bit, and in the heat of the moment (like people playing the "gone away on their mobile phones) I can't promise not to take hold of the reins.  

Interesting to hear people's thoughts. It all goes to show that there is a bit for every horse.


----------



## oofadoofa (24 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


In fact, I would actually say the action of the curb is far more severe on the straight bar bits.     On the jointed one it tends to just go baggy with the action of the bit and in fact I have more trouble keep it hooked up in place!     Its why she prefers this bit, as the curb action isn't so severe. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, my horse much prefers a jointed pelham to a straightbar because the curb does seem to go baggy.  I looked up jointed pelhams in the book "bits and bitting" a while ago when I started using one and it actually said that they were a stupid bit because the curb didn't work due to the joint.  I carried on and used it any way.


----------

